# front end sag on 1500



## harley9202 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just put my Western 7.5' Unimount on my 2001 Silverado 1500 and it sags way down. I ordered the Timbren's, but another guy told me to go with oversized truck shocks in the front instead. I've seen the arguments on Timbren's vs. airbags, but no mention of just bigger shocks. Will these hold up the front end with the plow?


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

Springs support a vehicle, and shocks dampen suspension deflections. Timbrens are the way to go as they are non-intrusive when the vehicle is unladen. HD shocks may add supplimental lift but at the expense of every day ride comfort. Running some ballast also helps to combat front end sag.

Chris


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

front end timbrens ride all the time... it's even a bugger getting them in... and my t-bars have been cranked also. its not too bad of a ride tho, just dont put them in the back!!!


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I can only speak definitively for how the Timbrens ride on my 97 Classic, but in this context they do not make contact unless there is 3/4 inch of compression. So unladen the truck rides like they are not there.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey, I have a similar setup and Timbren for sure are the way to go.
I have a Boss 7'-6" Superduty and dual battery setup on a 2002 Chevy 1500.

I drove without and then with Timbren and I can tell your for sure I will never plow without them.

You get quicker recovery, safer cornering, and no bobing in transport

I thought they where a little pricey and I looked for a short cut like tweaking the T-bar but as you can see I am super happy with timbrens and I think most of the plowers on this site like'm

Good luck
Mike C
Indianapolis


----------



## harley9202 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'll go with the Timbrens. Haven't heard much bad about them. Not nearly as much as the benefits.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Have you ever seen a 2500 Chevy with an 8 ft. or larger? Looks like the rear wheels are almost off the ground....they cant handle them stock like a FORD


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

92XT;452985 said:


> Have you ever seen a 2500 Chevy with an 8 ft. or larger? Looks like the rear wheels are almost off the ground....they cant handle them stock like a FORD


Yup, I have seen Chevys with 8ft or larger. Heck, my plow is 9'7" with the wings on, but they arn't as heavy as a solid blade.

My 1500 drops an inch with my plow raised. This can't be normal.


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

92XT;452985 said:


> Have you ever seen a 2500 Chevy with an 8 ft. or larger? Looks like the rear wheels are almost off the ground....they cant handle them stock like a FORD


You aint kidding there either

Just installed my Meyer and we are going to the spring shop to get the front end rasied up Chevy says that this is the way the new trucks are ... and I said well it may be my last Chevy then there is no reason a 2500 HD plow prepped etc should need the torsion bars cranked total Bull*** but I havent got the time to fight with the dealer (s) I aalmost got screwed last week being a truck short and theres alot of talk for the end of this week so I'll just make her right and live to fight another day!

BTW my 04 1500 with the plow never needed anything except 400-500 pounds in the bed and I never had any problems so try that before the timbrens it may work


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

There is still time to trade it in on a FORD. LOL


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Mark13;452991 said:


> Yup, I have seen Chevys with 8ft or larger. Heck, my plow is 9'7" with the wings on, but they arn't as heavy as a solid blade.
> 
> My 1500 drops an inch with my plow raised. This can't be normal.


nah, it probably is normal, I measured mine, and it only drops an inch. It just looked like more. I dont have wings for mine, but I do still have the beat factory Bilsteins on the front, so all in all, not too bad.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

UMMMMMMM, maybe it's because the chevrolet is set up that way to ride better than the ford..which it does(FACT)..After 2 transmissions on the old 2000 f250..and only 80k..I love my 02, 2500


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

I just put timbrens on my 2002 gmc 1500. I found it is much easier to install after you remove the lower shock bolt gives you more room.


----------



## harley9202 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good tip, thanks. Just waiting for them to come in, so I can install them. Hopefully by the weekend. Possibility of snow here.


----------



## hprplowtruck (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a 2002 1500 as well. the nose used to dive all the time until we installed timbrens it was the best 400.00 i ever spent. Truck does not bob and does not pull to the left any more.


----------

